# Pulsar Thermal Monocular SALE



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Folks, Paul Cianciolo, owner of Predator Hunter Outdoors. Being at the distributor level for Sellmark / Pulsar I was offered some great deals on the closing out of the Quantum XD50A thermal monoculars. 

http://pulsarnv.com/product.php?item=161

I have them until they are gone for $2800 to your door. Paypal, Credit Card, or Bank Check. 

Thank you,

Paul Cianciolo
President/Owner
Predator Hunter Outdoors
(586)596-3655
[email protected]
www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

thirteenptbuck said:


> Hi Folks, Paul Cianciolo, owner of Predator Hunter Outdoors. Being at the distributor level for Sellmark / Pulsar I was offered some great deals on the closing out of the Quantum XD50A thermal monoculars.
> 
> http://pulsarnv.com/product.php?item=161
> 
> ...


http://www.predatorhunteroutdoors.c...-2-5-10x42-thermal-imaging-monocular-640x480/


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a great price on some exceptional equipment !


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the 38a and love it. I would have definitively grabbed the 50a if it was this price when I was looking to buy.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

doggk9 said:


> I have the 38a and love it. I would have definitively grabbed the 50a if it was this price when I was looking to buy.


The 38 is awesome!


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Pulled the trigger on the special. Can't wait to enter the thermal world. Thx Paul.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Did you tell him I talked you into it? You won't regret it.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking forward to using it. And yes Paul knows we chatted!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Glad I could help. Looking forward to all the successful hunt stories, pics and videos.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

gooseman said:


> Pulled the trigger on the special. Can't wait to enter the thermal world. Thx Paul.


Thank you!


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

doggk9 said:


> Glad I could help. Looking forward to all the successful hunt stories, pics and videos.


Thank you!


----------

